# Flat vs conical



## thewelshvet (Dec 9, 2016)

Is there a rationale behind which type of burrs will be better for home use? I am looking around for my first decent grinder. The conical burrs seem to be mostly fitted on top end commercial type machines. Is this largely for capacity per hour or will a conical burr set make a difference to taste?

I want to get a grinder that I'm not going to need to upgrade for a while, don't know how I'll justify it to my wife!!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Whats your budget ? There are more flat burr commercial grinders in vogue at moment . But price , size , functions, retention will be more important to the individual as well .

Flat burrs for the win though


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

What's your brew method ? And are you planning on single dosing beans ?


----------



## thewelshvet (Dec 9, 2016)

Mostly espresso, but some French press. Can't see me single dosing but will only be making 3-4 drinks on most days so won't have a load of beans in a hopper (which may mean conical burrs are not for me?) Does the burr type influence flavour in the cup significantly?


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Go for the biggest flat burrs you can find , secondhand mazzer prices have been ridiculously low lately so they are best value and often overlooked.

if you want amazing, got the money and have a little patience there is always an EK (currently low mileage one in FS section (rare as hens teeth) )


----------



## thewelshvet (Dec 9, 2016)

No, sadly that's out of my budget range. I agree though, having done a butt of reading around, flat burrs seem to be the right choice for me. Will have to keep an eye out. Like the look of the eureka Olympus 75mm but seems quite new so probably won't get one second hand yet.


----------

